# Machbarkeitsfrage: TCP/IP Client (z.B. Netty) für Java Web Applcation



## Henn (12. Feb 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich entwickle zur Zeit eine Software, die Berechnungen anstellt, die mehrere Stunden dauern. Darum möchte ich eine Client-Server Architektur verwenden. Für den Client kommt mir eine Web-Application im Browser sehr gelegen. Es gibt ja einige Frameworks wie z.B. Vaadin, die auf einem Webserver mit Java unterstützung (benutze TomCat) java Programme ausführen können. 

Um dieses Frontend mit meinem Backend (also der Berechnungslogik) zu verknüpfen würde ich ungerne den Weg über einen Application Server mit Java Beans etc. gehen. Effizienter und einfacher in der Entwicklung wäre es über TCP/IP mit z.B. Netty zu gehen (so kann ich auch Objekte versenden etc.). 

Nach meinem Verständnis von dem Vaadin Framework (alternativ Sencha GXT oder Google GWT) erzeugt es eine .war datei (also eine jar die vom Webserver gelesen werden kann). Jedes mal wenn jemand auf den Server zugreift wird sozusagen ein neues Java Programm gestartet (ein Client). So als würde jemand einen Client als .jar auf seinem Rechner starten, nur es geschieht auf dem Server und wird dem Client im Browser angezeigt. Alles was nicht mit der GUI zu tun hat muss ja auch nicht in HTML5 oder JavaScript übersetzt werden, oder? Ist es möglich hier einen TCP/IP Client zu integrieren der sich dann mit meinem Backend verbindet (über 127.0.0.1 dann). Ich bekomme bei meinem Test die Fehlermeldung : "java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: io/netty/channel/EventLoopGroup" Was mich befürchten lässt, dass ich in der Wahl meiner externen Bibliotheken eingeschränkt bin?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!

LG Henn


----------



## Henn (12. Feb 2015)

Habe das Problem inzwischen gelöst:

Ja, ist möglich - externe Bibliotheken müssen aber nicht nur im Build Path sondern auch in der Deployment Assembly eingebettet werden.


----------

